# Consolers - a comic about game companies (Webcomic)



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 24, 2015)

So I thought I should make a topic here to shamelessly promote my webcomic. It's called Consolers and is about personified game companies, sort of inspired by Hetalia. There's comics about gaming history, gaming news and various fun facts, all kinds of stuff that makes for a good story with the characters.

Read Consolers here!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 25, 2015)

Is it wrong that I'm starting to ship Nintendo/Sony? ^^;


----------



## Dar (Feb 25, 2015)

Pretty cool webcomic, and I can definitely see the inspiration from Hetalia.



I liek Squirtles said:


> Is it wrong that I'm starting to ship Nintendo/Sony? ^^;


If it exists, it must be shipped.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 26, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Is it wrong that I'm starting to ship Nintendo/Sony? ^^;


Haha, well, having my first shipper already is probably a good sign of getting a fandom x3



Dar said:


> Pretty cool webcomic, and I can definitely see the inspiration from Hetalia.


Thanks! :D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 27, 2015)

Also updated my comic today: It's about the sony car


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 3, 2015)

New comic! Sony manages to delete the list of winners for a contest


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 4, 2015)

A comic about the Valve GDC presentation hosted at a certain time...


----------



## Herbe (Mar 10, 2015)

I started reading yesterday and I binge-read the entire thing today... 

I love the Namco bootlegger's story and art! I can really feel the expressions, and stuff. I could find a way to say that better but whatever :P


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks! :D I really enjoyed drawing that story too - when reading about that in a game history book I though "ooh, this would be fun to make into a comic!"


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 14, 2015)

Just did a Q&A for the comic! This was fun :D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 16, 2015)

Did a comic about the Youtube Creators Program


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 24, 2015)

I think this is my favourite one so far.  (I've read them all!)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks! :D


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 4, 2015)

Whoa man I haven't updated this thread in forever

Did a lot of stuff since last time including Rare's backstory and started a remake of The Contract with Nintendo and Sony


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 21, 2015)

So since last time I finished the Contract story, and made a comment on Sony's lack of success with Vita


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 23, 2015)

A bunch of new comics since last time:

-Last pages of Contract is up
- A very secret company
- Nintendo investors
- EA's claims
- Kojima's "vacation" and Konami's reaction (voiceacted video in comments)

enjoy!


----------

